# 10 point from my ohio lease



## RyanHanstad (Nov 24, 2013)

Shot this Buck November 9th with my bow at 54 yards. Truly very lucky. Here's how it went. I had driven from Michigan the night before as this property is a lease for us. It was the first morning in this stand for this trip. At about 8:45 for whatever reason I stood up in my tree stand to stretch, looked over my left shoulder where we cut a hole in the pine tree I was sitting in and saw him. I had no time to range him but I guessed about 45 yards. I set it to a bit over my 40 yard mark. Aimed a bit high in case I was off and shot. Got him threw both lungs and broad head (rage 2 1/4 2 blade) was threw the other side sticking out about an 1/8 through the fur. I was very happy to find it. He went 80 yards and dropped. Very excited this is By far the biggest deer I've ever shot. Green score 161









































Thanks for reading!


----------



## djd (Feb 21, 2008)

Great buck, congrats. Looks like a nice piece of property.


----------



## IceHog (Nov 23, 2007)

Wow, what a beauty!!!! Awesome job, congrats.


----------



## Bomba (Jul 26, 2005)

Great buck, congrats!


----------



## josheupmi (Dec 9, 2008)

Very nice!!!

Sent from my DROID RAZR HD using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Blackhawk294 (May 1, 2011)

That's a great buck, Congrats.


----------



## goodworkstractors (Aug 7, 2007)

Sweet, that's a great buck.


----------



## Next Bite (Mar 4, 2012)

Congrats on a great buck!


----------



## MI.FISH-N-HUNTER (Feb 11, 2010)

Congrats on an Awesome buck !

Sent from my VS910 4G using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## millbs (Sep 12, 2008)

What a brute!!! Congrats!!!


----------



## Luv2hunteup (Mar 22, 2003)

Congrats on the job well done. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Dixiedog (Aug 9, 2006)

Congrats on a really nice deer and thanks for sharing the story.


----------



## Black GSP (Nov 5, 2012)

Great looking deer! Think I may have ran into you at the gas station on Beck and 5 mile on our return trip form SD pheasant hunt. Was that you?


----------



## RyanHanstad (Nov 24, 2013)

Sure was GSP. I was just taking him into to Kasper and Sons butcher. Small world.


----------



## aquanator (Dec 1, 2005)

I love the wide rack! Beams are almost horizontial, very nice. I think your 10 point is basically the buck we all dream about getting, congrats.


----------



## RML (Apr 24, 2009)

super nice one..good shooting tex..


----------



## gallettu (Jul 13, 2011)

Awesome deer!! Congratulations!!! My bro in law and myself were down there for gun season but no luck. We were hunting AEP property. How did you find your lease? We are looking to find a reasonable lease down there cause we loved the area (McConnelsville) and there is some really nice hunting property down there.


----------

